# how do you set product options in CubeCart?



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

I am in the process of putting up my site and I wanted to know how you got the product options for CubeCart? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Attention Rodney: Question about CubeCart*



90chevytruck said:


> I am in the process of putting up my site and I wanted to know how you got the product options for CubeCart? Thanks in advance.


Hi Chris, I'm not sure what you mean by how I got the product options.

Do you mean how do you setup the Small, Medium, Large options for a t-shirt?

That's right there in the Admin Control Panel for cubecart. Which version are you using?


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Attention Rodney: Question about CubeCart*



Rodney said:


> Hi Chris, I'm not sure what you mean by how I got the product options.
> 
> Do you mean how do you setup the Small, Medium, Large options for a t-shirt?
> 
> That's right there in the Admin Control Panel for cubecart. Which version are you using?


Yes. Im using version 3.0.17


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Attention Rodney: Question about CubeCart*

Here's a video that explains it step by step:
globie.com/help/cubecart_admin/cubecart_admin_productoptions.htm


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Attention Rodney: Question about CubeCart*

Don't mean to bug but how did you get all the information below the products sold in the forum's store? Like the image of the sizing specs and about the designer of the shirt. Is can I do this also in cubecart?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Attention Rodney: Question about CubeCart*



90chevytruck said:


> Don't mean to bug but how did you get all the information below the products sold in the forum's store? Like the image of the sizing specs and about the designer of the shirt. Is can I do this also in cubecart?


That's just part of the "product description".

You can just type that in or fill it in the product description area when you are editing a product.


----------

